# Taxi from Dublin Airport to Heuston Station



## duchalla (2 Feb 2011)

Anybody know roughly what a taxi from Dublin Airport to Heuston Station would cost on a sunday morning? how long would it take?

Cheers.


----------



## Conshine (2 Feb 2011)

Around 30 mins, less if very early on Sunday.. Around €20 should cover it.
There is the 748 bus from the airpor to Heuston.
[broken link removed]


----------



## NorfBank (2 Feb 2011)

€25. 20 minutes depending on traffic.

You could get the 748 bus for €6 - takes around 30 minutes.


----------



## duchalla (2 Feb 2011)

Cheers for that fellas.  Does the 748 bus leave from the airport terminal?  We're staying in the Carlton, Will we have to go the terminal to catch that bus or would it stop anywhere near the hotel?


----------



## Conshine (2 Feb 2011)

It stops right outside the terminal.. There is probably a courtesy bus from the hotel to the airport.


----------



## TheShark (2 Feb 2011)

Another option might be to take any bus from outside the Carlton going into the city-centre , then hopping on the Luas to Heuston Station.


----------



## kramer2006 (2 Feb 2011)

From experience, 22-25 euro...


----------

